

Ask HN: Hacker News missing from Google results? - rpedela

When I search for &quot;hacker news&quot; on Google, this website is not in any of the results. Do others see the same thing? What is going on?
======
gtmtg
This has been discussed before -- see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5955043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5955043)
(for the discussion) and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5955374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5955374)
(for Matt Cutts' comment).

~~~
rpedela
Thanks! I don't why they don't limit Google, Bing crawlers to the homepage via
robots.txt. Then crawling should not overload an already busy website.
Honestly, it seems like an overreaction to me.

~~~
gtmtg
For what it's worth, pg said that "crawlers are disproportionately bad for
HN's performance because HN is optimized to serve recent stuff, which is
usually in memory" (at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3277661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3277661)).

------
dubbyDU
For me it comes up as either the 4th or 6th result depending on whether you
put it in quotes or not.

Interestingly the HN article it links to is the one the other day discussing
how Google paid Adblock Plus to get its ads white listed.

~~~
rpedela
Interesting!

------
Peroni
If HN were a popular result, the quality of this community would rapidly
decline. Eternal September etc.

~~~
rpedela
How? It is pretty clear that this website is only interesting to "hackers",
and there are already a lot of people who visit the site. I think what makes
HN different than Reddit or any other similar website is the rules on posting
and the subsequent consequences for not following those rules. That is what
encourages interesting, useful comments and prevents stupid comments like "you
suck, kill yourself". As far as I can tell, the Google ranking has little to
do with it.

~~~
Peroni
It's almost impossible to avoid a decline in quality as the quantity of users
increases. Reddit being a prime example.

Every now and again there are threads posted here discussing the apparent 'HN
decline' as the userbase grows.

~~~
rpedela
To me, those threads sound like old people complaining rather than an actual
problem. "Back in my day..." You still did not answer my question: how?

